# short reach handlebars recommendation



## zeppman (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi All,

I have a 09 lemond poprad that I use as a commuter and errand bike. I'd like to put a shorter reach bar on it (current bars are 4.5-5'' reach). Something reasonable and comfortable as I don't race and rarely go into the drops. The shifters are shimano 105 sti (if that matters). 

I was looking at Universal Cycles -- FSA Omega Compact Road Bar

Universal Cycles -- FSA Wing Compact Alloy Bar

Universal Cycles -- 4ZA Stratos Road Bar

All suggestions are welcome. Thanks!


----------



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

Williams Maxim ACS Alloy


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

I've used the FSA compact and also really like the Ritchey Curve (not EVO Curve)


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Deda RHM
Zipp SSR
3T Ergonova
Pro Compact


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

If you want to stick with 26.0 handlebar and stem, then the Soma Highway 1 and Civia Emerson are both excellent, low cost options for short reach/drop handlebars. I have both bars on different bikes, and the Soma has a slightly shorter drop.


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

I really like the Salsa Cowbell


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

I'd look at the Nitto alloy bars at Universal Cycles. You will likely have to switch stems though, but Nitto has several fine commuter options.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

FSA vero is great. Cheap too!


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

I switched to FSA Wing and found that I like the flat top and reach. I actually use the drops more than my last handlebar. The top flat section is just right for my hands. Not too narrow; not too fat


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

I have several pairs of the Salsa Short & Shallow that are great, unfortunately they appear to no longer be made. These look similar.


----------



## teddyuk (Dec 1, 2012)

I use and love Ritchey WCS Logic II. They have a really nice short reach


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

I really like my FSA Omega bars. With the shallow drop, and good curve to the drop, I use the drops a *lot *more now. And they are inexpensive.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

For cheap bars I used these on my previous bike and liked them. 

Dimension Flattop Shallow Reach Road Bar > Components > Handlebars and Stems > Drop Handlebars | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## Spectrum (Nov 15, 2005)

I would recommend the Dimension Flatop shallow also. I recently changed from a FSA Wing Pro Compact carbon to a Dimension and couldn't have been happier. 70 reach, 125 drop


----------



## teddyuk (Dec 1, 2012)

sorry wrong post


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 19, 2012)

On-One Midge Handlebar

Have these on my commuter. They're considered "dirt drops" I absolutely love them. Made my bike more compact/comfortable. I hate the stretched out feeling. I find myself actually riding in the drops most of the time. It's a geared bike but I have been keeping it in 42/17 (65 gear inches) to test the waters of single speed commuting and mashing up those hills in the drops is sooooo comfy!


----------



## dualpivot (Oct 25, 2009)

jrm said:


> I really like the Salsa Cowbell


Amen! That 12 deg flare just works so well in the drops.


----------



## lgh (Feb 21, 2006)

I have midge bars on all CX, road, beater, and commuter bikes. Really like them.

Larry


----------



## bikes4fun (Mar 2, 2010)

I changed to the FSA Wing compact, but found that the "drop" portion, closest to the end of the bars was too short. This might not be a problem for you if you're not in the drops much.
I recently picked up a take-off Cannondale C3 shallow drop from eBay. It fits me better (long drop portion) and was very inexpensive (<$20)


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

I recently switched from FSA K-wing compact to Easton EC90 Aero. Really pleased. I will have them on both my bikes.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

zeppman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a 09 lemond poprad that I use as a commuter and errand bike. I'd like to put a shorter reach bar on it (current bars are 4.5-5'' reach).


I couldn't pick new bars without running the numbers. Measure the actual reach you have now so that you know exactly what to buy and how much it will change.

Unless I'm mistaken, the reach is from the front edge of the tops to the front of the bend. Drop is from the top of the bar to the top of the drop.

For example, My Bontrager RL are 85mm reach, 125mm drop. My FSA compact, 80-125.


----------



## tangerineowl (Sep 1, 2012)

I think the C3 compact is 70 reach, 125 drop (checked the specs when looking at a Synapse).

The Shimano Pro PLT CC compact (goes by various names) WAS mentioned as being 65mm reach and 125mm drop on the CC website review. 
I'm currently looking at options below 70mm reach for my new bike, so checked this out. The Shimano website has a diagram which actually shows 70mm reach from centre-to-centre, though. The new 2013 model is listed as carbon/Al.


----------

